# Chaos HQ Question



## Brian007 (Aug 8, 2008)

First I have to say I am sorry if this has been talked about but I could not find it.

I am looking over the 3 HQ choices for Chaos (Prince, Lord and Sorcerer).

Could some one please run over the pros and cons to these 3. I just picked up a Chaos army and I am now reading over the book.

Maybe a little help with some of the Marks and weapon upgrades as well.

The Daemon Weapon looks pretty amazing, any input on that would also be of help.

I play Nids now so this is a good change for me. 

Thanks in advace for any and all help.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Basically it's pretty simple and ultimately sad.

But a Daemon Prince is by far your best option, followed by a sorcerer and then the lowly Lord.

A Daemon Prince, with Wings and Warptime is often cheaper than a Lord or Sorcerer build or around the same points and for that you get to re-roll all hits and wounds in CC, your a MC so 2 D6 vs vehicles and your stats are just as good (and in some cases better) and your an eternal warrior.

Lords and Sorcerer's prices rise rapidly as they need their own transport and retinue and they are a hidden powerfist or klaw away from being one hit killed as they can be individually targeted in CC.

Basically a Daemon Prince adds so much to the army and is a beast in particular at games of 1000pts or less.

Any configuration is fine, ignore people who say Lash Princes are good, as they aren't. Always take warptime, then the mark of your choice depending on opponent, so either Slaanesh for icreased iniative (not great but useful sometimes), Tzeentch is good for a beter invulnerable save and second psychic power and Nurgle increases toughness.

Hope that helps for now.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

personally im rather fond of the khornate dameon weapon strapped onto a lord, 2d6 power weapon attacks rips up meqs better than plasma rape, i think the odds of it getting a one and wounding you far outweigh the cost of the sheer amount of damage it does! >.<


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

DP's are your best bet, always take wings. Lash princes are a finesse weapon (Unlike every thing else in the damn codex), but they are out classed by warptime dp's in CC, since they will on average on the charge kill 4+ MeQ a turn.

Sorcs/and Lords ar overpriced for what they offer, but sorces can be usfull as long as you aviod stupid powers like doom bolt, and favor abilities like wind of chaos, lash, ect.

Lords.... really don't contribute much. They are easily killed by str8 attacks (or the 10+ ID causing weapons floating around these days), and only really contribute when you give them specific builds, jugger/claws, undivided/terminator/DW. However no one really takes them since they are over costed when compared to what other armies can do fo the same cost.

However the best advice I can give is see what HQ would fit with your list. For instances a lash prince will do very little if for some reason you decided to go with a stationary fire base, butt will really help a forward mechanized rush for drawing units knocked out of their transports that extra 6" towards your assault weapon spam. While compact shooting force all riding around in rhinos' may need some added staying power offered by a attached lord or sorc.

Also don't feel pressured to use DP's, but just keep in mind this form will tend to give you the most competitive choice available, not necessarily the most enjoyable or one that really fits with the rest of your army.


----------



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

What! have been playing chaos for ages and can safely say that all the entries have their uses.

Face value, the prince is the best, 20pts more than a lord and 10 more than a sorcerer gives you so much its unreal. that said these are likely the best option. but heres a better summary

Prince
Mo Khorne: adds an attack but doesn't allow for psychic powers, don't bother
Mo Nurgle: this increases thr toughness to 6 which adds a surprising amount of survivability. also allows for nurgles rot which is devestating against hordes but can also be good against opponents like eldar. add wings and this is devestating
Mo Tzeentch: increases invulnerable and allows for 2 powers. bolt of change isnt worth it however. this leaves doombolt, warptime, wind of chaos and gift. bolt is poor. the others great. gift is somewhat limited however (though fantastic should the enemy have an immune to instant death character) but wind and warptime complement each other and give seriously killy HQsMo Slaanesh: the mark benefit is a little useless but lash is superb. Wings are just generally great with the obvious benefits.

the only real drawback is no independent character rule. therefore you cant attach to squads. due to their size they can't use transports. this also makes most cover useless and means that they draw a lot of fire. not good!

Lash of Submission: Fantastic. 24" range is good and 2d6 averages 7 for movement. basically this a shooting attack that moves your enemy's units. here's some uses.
Cover: you move 6/12" so you van see your enemies great dirty MC lurking behind a building. cast lash and get him into the open, heavy's fire, bang. dead.
Range: who you cast on may end their movement outside your range i.e. upto 36" away
gettem closer: some of your weapons maybe out of range so reel them in.
push em out: my favourite: shoot the hell out of your opponents then use this to move them away and out of assaulting range. theoretically a unit may never be able to strike you


Sorcerer:
these guys are equally as good as the prince in my opinion. the mark bit for the prince applies here with the powers only with a few alterations. 
independent character: beautiful, especially with termies or thousand sons.
familiar: allows for one more power. especially useful with support, shouldn't be used to create killy sorcerer.
Daemonic steeds: general good bonuses with exception of nurgle.
wings and bike make you move faster, always great-especially with slaanesh or nugle .
Terminator armour: pretty darn good, near prince standards plus IC. 

Lord:
generally a cheap mans HQ for freeing points. upgrades such as power weapon are useless here as are the terminator armour options. however the daemon weapons are a treat and should you use this option in conjunction with everything else he has to offer.
no Mark: +1 strength. +D6 attacks. even this is a great bonus and allows for a powerful character.
Mo Khorne: +2D6 attacks. no strength bonus. this is a lot of attacks, averaging 11. now think steed. strength 5 with av 12 attacks. he takes out squads.
Mo N: +D6 attacks. poison 4+ and still ignore armour. can be great. can be useless. against marines=pointless. most others will also find this useless for say eldar. i.e. most are T3 so 4+ to wound is no help. then you find the wraithlord. on average (not charging) this is just over 3 wounds, you win. a little less and thats instant death. damn. again the steed can help out but generally not brill.Mo T:in a way similar to khorne, only you could take 2 wounds and you need to charge to maximise the potential.
Mo S: a bit hit and miss. very high initiative but general usefulness isn't as good as no mark. however this gives instant death. surprisingly useful. make him a HQ hunter = awesome. MC's fear you basically. 1/6 of hits wound. chances are gooddd. add in steed and you have 12" charge and fleet. potential 24" inch charge range from begining of turn.

Hope that helps


----------



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

what else are you looking at in the list?


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

im gonna have to give you some rep for that answer simply cos it helped me aswell xD


----------



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

one thing that has just been pointed out to me by Lukevalantine is that poisoned weapons reroll to wounds should the attacked(s) toughness be equal to or less than the attackers strength. effectively a 75% wound rate. 

in kind regards to father nurgles favoured lords, T4> opponents will usually take 6 wounds making them a nice choice afterall. Lovely


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Lords are terrabad. I'd say check out the tactica section as all of these things have been debated to death and back.


----------

